

Happiness proportional to income? One redditor's thoughts - retube
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/f3bca/youre_in_your_twenties_youve_been_offered_100/c1d0fph

======
tlack
I don't think he would appreciate being 26 years old and making $100 a week
again. I think perhaps his feeling of emptiness is not due to his possessions,
but due to a lack of passion: he probably needs a more interesting job. I
would definitely rather have money then not have money, if the rest of the
variables (health, relationships, job fulfillment) are the same.

